# [SOLVED] problem with usb mouse and keyboard

## mixs

Hi,

Long time i have problem with usb mouse and keyboard, but now i want to find and solve this problem. I tried before to find problem, but not succes.

lsusb output (with connected usb keyboard and usb mouse)

# lsusb -t

Bus#  2

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x1d6b Product 0x0002

Bus#  1

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x1d6b Product 0x0002

# lspci |grep USB

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

make.conf have row: INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

At starting in grub menu usb keyboard is working.

My xorg log:

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux cyberspace 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Wed Dec 9 07:38:07 EET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 11 December 2009  12:18:31AM                                                             

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                               

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                   

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                     

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 28 14:20:02 2010                                 

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                         

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"                                                                    

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)                                                                       

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"                                                                       

(**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"                                                                         

(**) Option "AIGLX" "false"                                                                          

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                                    

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                                  

(**) FontPath set to:                                                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,                                                                        

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,                                                                      

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,                                                                  

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,                                                            

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,                                                             

        /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript,                                                        

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                                      

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,                                                                       

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,                                                                        

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                                     

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                                    

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/                                                                      

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"                                                     

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled                                                                

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.                                                            

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.                                                           

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.                                  

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.                  

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20                                                                             

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                            

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                                  

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                                      

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                                    

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                                                 

(II) Loader running on linux                                                                         

(++) using VT number 7                                                                               

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0615:1462:1543 nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ef00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072                                                                                                                                                                                                  

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)                                                                                                                               

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                                                                                                                                                   

(II) System resource ranges:                                                                                                                                                                            

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [33] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [34] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                                        

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                                           

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                                           

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                                                                                

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                                                                                   

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                                                                                                                                              

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                              

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                      

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                                                            

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                                                                                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                                                                                                                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                                                                                                                                           

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                           

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                      

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                                                            

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                                                                                                                         

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                                                                                                                             

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                                                                                                                           

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                                                                                                                                       

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                                                                                                                                              

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                                                                                                            

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                      

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                                                            

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009                                                                                                                                            

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                                                                                                                              

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                                                                                                                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                                                                                                                                           

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                           

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0                                                                                                                                                     

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                                                            

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                                                                                                                           

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                                                                                                                                  

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"                                                                                                                                                                                

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                                                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                                                                                                                                                 

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"                                                                                                                                                                               

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                                                                                            

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"                                                                                                                                                                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so                                                                                                                                             

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                                                                                                         

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                      

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                                                                                                                                

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009                                                                                                                                     

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs                                                                                                                                                

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                                                                                                                            

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                                                                                                                   

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                                                                                                                                          

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                               

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                      

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"                                                                                                                                                                           

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so                                                                                                                                                         

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                              

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                      

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                                                                                                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                                                                                                                                               

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                                                                                                                                   

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                                                                                                                                     

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [33] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [34] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                                                                                                                                       

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888                                                                                                                                                                          

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                                                                                                                             

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                                                                                                                                  

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "false"                                                                                                                                                             

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"                                                                                                                                                                  

(**) Feb 28 14:20:04 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration                                                                                                                                            

(II) Feb 28 14:20:04 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is                                                                                                           

(II) Feb 28 14:20:04 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.                                                                                                                                                            

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTS 250 (G92) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)                                                                                                                   

(--) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes                                                                                                                                                  

(--) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.89.00.07                                                                                                                                               

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X                                                                                                                                    

(--) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU                                                                                                                        

(--) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GTS 250 at PCI:1:0:0:                                                                                                            

(--) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)                                                                                                                                          

(--) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock                                                                                                               

(--) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS                                                                                                                     

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0                                                                                                                                          

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050"                                                                                                                                                         

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"                                                                                                                                                         

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"                                                                                                                                                          

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050                                                                                                                        

(**) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option                                                                                                                

(==) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                                                                                                                                       

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                                                                                                                                   

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                                                                                                                                       

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                                                                                                                                     

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                         

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [33] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [34] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                             

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.                                                                                                                                                   

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon                                                                                                            

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X                                                                                                                       

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the                                                                                                            

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will                                                                                                            

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For                                                                                                             

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and                                                                                                                        

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X                                                                                                          

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.                                                                                                                                       

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050"                                                                                                                                                

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX                                                                                                                                                                           

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration                                                                                                                                         

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps                                                                                                                                                         

(II) Feb 28 14:20:05 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration                                                                                                                                    

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled                                                                                                                                                                  

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                                                                                                                                    

(**) Option "dpms"                                                                                                                                                                                      

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled                                                                                                                                                                            

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL                                                                                                                                                                       

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA                                                                                                                                                                         

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" is not used                                                                                                                                                         

(==) RandR enabled                                                                                                                                                                                      

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension                                                                                                                                            

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE                                                                                                                                                              

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                                                                                                                            

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                                                                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                                                                                                                              

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS                                                                                                                                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC                                                                                                                                                               

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                                                                                                                                          

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC                                                                                                                                                            

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                                                                                                                           

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                                                                                                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                                                                                                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                                                                                                                                              

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.Last edited by mixs on Sun Feb 28, 2010 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nick_already_taken

What is exactly your problem? I do not see any errors related to your USB mouse or keyboard in your xorg.log.

----------

## mixs

USB mouse and keyboard is not detected.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> At starting in grub menu usb keyboard is working.

 

Are you saying your keyboard is not working after kernel loads? Or your problem is with Xorg?

----------

## whiteghost

does your /usr/src/linux/.config 

usb controller section look like this?

```
 # USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

```

last couple kernels i made i had to enable 

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD

my usb mouse was not working

what is your 

lsusb 

and 

lspci -n

----------

## mixs

keyboard is not detected in grub menu- it mean it is not Xorg problem..

from my kernel config:

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

now i will change to CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y and will see what happens..

----------

## mixs

 *whiteghost wrote:*   

> does your /usr/src/linux/.config 
> 
> usb controller section look like this?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanx, i enabled CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD, and that was the problem.

----------

